# Christmas Lotto 2014



## QldKev (1/12/14)

Christmas Lotto 2014 

If your not sure what I'm on about here is the last couple

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/81486-christmas-in-late-july-2014-lotto/page-7
http://aussiehomebre...mas-lotto-2013/
http://aussiehomebre...uly-2013-lotto/

Here are the ground rules:

1. Post in this thread and add your name to the list by 10pm Sunday 14-DEC-2014 AEST Standard time zone: (UTC/GMT +10 hours). The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is always has been. The winner is numbers drawn from the first draw on Monday 15-DEC-2014 (or the next day if there is no Keno on that day). The Keno website does not publish the numbers for 24 hours after the draw, so please be patient. (Should all 80 numbers be taken by Sunday 7-DEC, we will close early and use the Mon 8-DEC draw)

2. Don't post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you don't win... you will be shamed, and banned from further entries.

3. There will be 3 winners!
First number drawn wins all the numbers 1-40

Second number drawn gets the bottles from entries 41 to 60

Third number drawn gets the remaining bottles 61 to 80

If there is not an even distribution, due to not all 80 spots filled, as the organiser I have the right to move around winnings to fair things up; but will aim for 50% first place, 25% second, 25% third.

5. Beers should be mailed ASAP after the draw

6. You may enter more than once, but if you don't win you must send a bottle for each entry.

7. People what entered last time and did not send a bottle may not join in this Lotto.

8. Feedback of the beers you receive is optional, but appreciated. But please maintain a list of whose beers you receive.

9. It doesn't matter if you Kit / Extract / All Grain; as long as you make the beer! Failing that grab a nice commercial beer and send it, please no VB

10. All winners must have an Australian address to receive their winnings.

11. You must be 18 or older to enter.

12. Attach a label so the winner can identify the beer and brewer, brew sheets are optional.

13. Each entry must total anything from 600ml or larger. So 1 big bottle or even 2 stubbies is an entry.

I use a 3kg post pack and can get a couple of plastic bottles in it. Otherwise a glass bottle works out about the same price for postage.

NSW Keno plays 80 numbers, so 80 entries max; thats a potential to win 40 bottles of fine beers, or more if you have more than 1 entry.

The keno website http://playkeno.com....x.php?state=nsw



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## motch02 (1/12/14)

QldKev said:


> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> ...


----------



## barls (1/12/14)

1.



QldKev said:


> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> ...




Like This


----------



## luggy (1/12/14)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Luggy
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Motch02
14.
15.
16.
17
18.
19
20.
21.
22.
23. Motch02
24
25
26
27 barls


----------



## n87 (1/12/14)

1.


2.
3.
4. n87
5.
6. Luggy
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Motch02
14.
15.
16.
17
18.
19
20.
21.
22.
23. Motch02
24
25
26
27 barls
28
29
30
31
32. n87


----------



## Grainer (1/12/14)

1.


2.
3.
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Motch02
14.
15.
16.
17
18.
19
20.
21.
22.
23. Motch02
24
25
26
27 barls
28
29
30
31
32. n87
33.
34.
35.
36. Grainer


----------



## vykuza (1/12/14)

1. Nick R
2.
3.
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Motch02
14.
15.
16.
17
18.
19
20.
21.
22.
23. Motch02
24
25
26
27 barls
28
29
30
31
32. n87
33.
34.
35.
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R


----------



## indica86 (1/12/14)

1. Nick R
2.
3.
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7.
8.
9.
10. indica86
11.
12.
13. Motch02
14.
15.
16.
17
18.
19
20.
21.
22.
23. Motch02
24
25
26
27 barls
28
29
30
31
32. n87
33.
34.
35.
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (1/12/14)

1. Nick R
2.
3.
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7.
8.
9.
10. indica86
11.
12.
13. Motch02
14.
15.
16.
17
18.
19
20.
21.
22.
23. Motch02
24
25
26
27 barls
28
29
30
31
32. n87
33.
34.
35.
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken


----------



## Blind Dog (1/12/14)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> 1. Nick R
> 2.
> 3. Blind Dog
> 4. n87
> ...


----------



## Ciderman (1/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7.
8.
9.
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12.
13. Motch02
14.
15.
16.
17
18.
19
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25
26
27 barls
28
29
30
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman 
34.
35.
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken


----------



## mosto (1/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8.
9.
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12.
13. Motch02
14.
15.
16.
17
18.
19
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25
26
27 barls
28
29
30
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman 
34.
35.
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken


----------



## HBHB (1/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9.
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12.
13. Motch02
14.
15.
16.
17
18.
19
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25
26
27 barls
28
29
30
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman 
34.
35.
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken


----------



## madpierre06 (1/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9.
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12.
13. Motch02
14.
15.
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25
26
27 barls
28
29
30
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman 
34.
35.
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken


----------



## schoey (1/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14.
15.
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25
26
27 barls
28
29
30
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman 
34.
35.
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken


----------



## chubbytaxman (1/12/14)

Gents,

A newbie question - if I may.
What goes in the bottles ... I know ... Beer :lol:
However, is there a list that gets passed around like the case swaps or just what we have at the time of drawing?

Cheers

chubby


----------



## slcmorro (1/12/14)

schoey said:


> 1. Nick R
> 2. Ciderman
> 3. Blind Dog
> 4. n87
> ...


----------



## Blind Dog (1/12/14)

chubbytaxman said:


> Gents,
> 
> A newbie question - if I may.
> What goes in the bottles ... I know ... Beer :lol:
> ...


whatever you have to hand that you've brewed yourself and are proud of. Failing that a decent beer. Minimum to send is 600ml


----------



## bullsneck (1/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25
26
27 barls
28
29
30
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34.
35.
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42.
43.
44. booker_h


----------



## robv (1/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25
26
27 barls
28
29
30
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34.
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42.
43.
44. booker_h


----------



## chubbytaxman (1/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16.
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25
26
27 barls
28
29
30
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34.
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42. chubbytaxman
43.
44. booker_h


----------



## Eagleburger (1/12/14)

chubbytaxman said:


> 1. Nick R


2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16.
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25
26
27 barls
28. Eagleburger
29
30
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34.
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42. chubbytaxman
43.
44. booker_h


----------



## chubbytaxman (1/12/14)

Sorry Eagleburger ... Thought I got them all
Thanks for the fix up


----------



## paulyman (1/12/14)

1.Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16.
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25
26
27 barls
28. Eagleburger
29
30
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34. Paulyman
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42. chubbytaxman
43.
44. booker_h

*edit, random space.


----------



## Crunched (2/12/14)

1.Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16.
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25. Crunched
26
27 barls
28. Eagleburger
29
30
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34. Paulyman
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42. chubbytaxman
43.
44. booker_h


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/12/14)

Crunched said:


> 1.Nick R
> 2. Ciderman
> 3. Blind Dog
> 4. n87
> ...


----------



## Bridges (2/12/14)

Fatgodzilla said:


> > 1.Nick R
> > 2. Ciderman
> > 3. Blind Dog
> > 4. n87
> > ...


----------



## Nibbo (2/12/14)

1.Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16.
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19. Fatgodzilla
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25. Crunched
26
27 barls
28. Eagleburger
29
30. Bridges
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34. Paulyman
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42. chubbytaxman
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46. Nibbo
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## toolio666 (2/12/14)

1.Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16.
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19. Fatgodzilla
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25. Crunched
26
27 barls
28. Eagleburger
29
30. Bridges
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34. Paulyman
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39. Toolio666
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42. chubbytaxman
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46. Nibbo
47.
48.
49.
50.


----------



## djar007 (2/12/14)

toolio666 said:


> 1.Nick R
> 2. Ciderman
> 3. Blind Dog
> 4. n87
> ...


47 djar007


----------



## skb (2/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25
26 skb
27 barls
28
29
30
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34.
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42.
43.
44. booker_h 
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. skb


----------



## menoetes (2/12/14)

Here I go again - putting in my usual 3 entries. Please god - just let me win this one!!


1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25
26 skb
27 barls
28
29
30
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34.
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42.
43.
44. booker_h 
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70. Menoetes
71. 
72.
73. Menoetes
74. Menoetes
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. skb


----------



## seehuusen (2/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25
26 skb
27 barls
28
29
30
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34.
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42.
43.
44. booker_h 
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Seehuusen
57.
58.
59.
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70. Menoetes
71.
72.
73. Menoetes
74. Menoetes
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. skb


----------



## jyo (3/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25
26 skb
27 barls
28
29
30
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34.
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39.
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42.
43.
44. booker_h 
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Seehuusen
57.
58.
59.
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70. Menoetes
71.
72. jyo
73. Menoetes
74. Menoetes
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. skb


----------



## toolio666 (3/12/14)

jyo said:


> 1. Nick R
> 2. Ciderman
> 3. Blind Dog
> 4. n87
> ...


Adding Djar007 & myself back into the list...


----------



## Crunched (3/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25. Crunched
26 skb
27 barls
28
29
30
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34.
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39. Toolio666
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42.
43.
44. booker_h 
45.
46.
47 djar007
48.
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Seehuusen
57.
58.
59.
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70. Menoetes
71.
72. jyo
73. Menoetes
74. Menoetes
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. skb


And adding myself back to the list. Who borked the list?


----------



## jyo (3/12/14)

Not me!


----------



## n87 (3/12/14)

someone quoted from earlier on... fixed up list:

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16.
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19. Fatgodzilla
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25. Crunched
26 skb
27 barls
28 Eagleburger
29
30 Bridges
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34. Paulyman
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39. Toolio666
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42. chubbytaxman
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46. Nibbo
47 djar007
48.
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Seehuusen
57.
58.
59.
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70. Menoetes
71.
72. jyo
73. Menoetes
74. Menoetes
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. skb


----------



## Judanero (3/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16. Judanero
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19. Fatgodzilla
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25. Crunched
26 skb
27 barls
28 Eagleburger
29 
30 Bridges
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34. Paulyman
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39. Toolio666
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42. chubbytaxman
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46. Nibbo
47 djar007
48.
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Seehuusen
57.
58.
59.
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70. Menoetes
71.
72. jyo
73. Menoetes
74. Menoetes
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. skb


----------



## Rizzla (3/12/14)

Hi Big Kev, checked out the previous comps, looks like fun and a great idea. Probably not in the spirit of things, But suppose I had a brew I was not happy with would a $10 gift voucher redeemable at one of the big bot shops be o.k ? (i.e 2 x craft beers @ $5 ea) Of course I would rather send and share my mostly wonderful creations.

Tom


----------



## Blind Dog (4/12/14)

Rizzla said:


> Hi Big Kev, checked out the previous comps, looks like fun and a great idea. Probably not in the spirit of things, But suppose I had a brew I was not happy with would a $10 gift voucher redeemable at one of the big bot shops be o.k ? (i.e 2 x craft beers @ $5 ea) Of course I would rather send and share my mostly wonderful creations.
> 
> Tom


Not sure who makes the rules but i don't want $10 worth of big bot, quite happy with my own big bot thanks

Seriously though, if you're in and have nothing you're proud of buy a bloody good craft beer or two and send that. Vouchers can be a real pain if the closest place to redeem them is a distance away or your local affiliate hasn't the foggiest how to store beer (ie all of mine)

(Edit: ')


----------



## yum beer (4/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16. Judanero
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19. Fatgodzilla
20.
21.
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25. Crunched
26 skb
27 barls
28 Eagleburger
29 
30 Bridges
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34. Paulyman
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37.
38. Nick R
39. Toolio666
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. yum beer
42. chubbytaxman
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46. Nibbo
47 djar007
48.
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Seehuusen
57.
58.
59.
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70. Menoetes
71.
72. jyo
73. Menoetes
74. Menoetes
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. skb


----------



## Beersuit (4/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16. Judanero
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19. Fatgodzilla
20.
21. Beersuit
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25. Crunched
26 skb
27 barls
28 Eagleburger
29 
30 Bridges
31
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34. Paulyman
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37. Beersuit
38. Nick R
39. Toolio666
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42. chubbytaxman
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46. Nibbo
47 djar007
48.
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Seehuusen
57.
58.
59.
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70. Menoetes
71.
72. jyo
73. Menoetes
74. Menoetes
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. skb


----------



## davedoran (4/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16. Judanero
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19. Fatgodzilla
20.
21. Beersuit
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24
25. Crunched
26 skb
27 barls
28 Eagleburger
29 
30 Bridges
31. davedoran
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34. Paulyman
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37. Beersuit
38. Nick R
39. Toolio666
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42. chubbytaxman
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46. Nibbo
47 djar007
48.
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Seehuusen
57.
58.
59.
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70. Menoetes
71.
72. jyo
73. Menoetes
74. Menoetes
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. skb 


Like This


Back to top


----------



## Eagleburger (4/12/14)

I dont think I fixed anything, I thought I fucked the format actually. I was getting tired and my eyes blury.
But anyway :beer:


chubbytaxman said:


> Sorry Eagleburger ... Thought I got them all
> Thanks for the fix up


----------



## QldKev (4/12/14)

Rizzla said:


> Hi Big Kev, checked out the previous comps, looks like fun and a great idea. Probably not in the spirit of things, But suppose I had a brew I was not happy with would a $10 gift voucher redeemable at one of the big bot shops be o.k ? (i.e 2 x craft beers @ $5 ea) Of course I would rather send and share my mostly wonderful creations.
> 
> Tom


I rather not change the rules to suit, but the idea is def keep it fun. I think it would be up to the winner if they are happy with it, as winners have negotiated alternatives prior.


----------



## menoetes (5/12/14)

*Bump*


----------



## sp0rk (5/12/14)

Wasn't going to join, but I guess I should join in the spirit 


1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16. Judanero
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19. Fatgodzilla
20.
21. Beersuit
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24. sp0rk
25. Crunched
26 skb
27 barls
28 Eagleburger
29 
30 Bridges
31. davedoran
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34. Paulyman
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37. Beersuit
38. Nick R
39. Toolio666
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41.
42. chubbytaxman
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46. Nibbo
47 djar007
48.
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Seehuusen
57.
58.
59.
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. sp0rk
70. Menoetes
71.
72. jyo
73. Menoetes
74. Menoetes
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. skb


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (5/12/14)

sp0rk said:


> Wasn't going to join, but I guess I should join in the spirit
> 
> 
> 69. sp0rk


I'm surprised the 69 lasted so long...so to speak.


----------



## sp0rk (5/12/14)

Heh, yeah I saw it was still available and couldn't pass it up!


----------



## menoetes (7/12/14)

*bump*

Plenty of spots left guys.


----------



## yum beer (7/12/14)

It appears Bersuit posted same time as me, so I dropped off the list.....putting back in.

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16. Judanero
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19. Fatgodzilla
20.
21. Beersuit
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24. sp0rk
25. Crunched
26 skb
27 barls
28 Eagleburger
29 
30 Bridges
31. davedoran
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34. Paulyman
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37. Beersuit
38. Nick R
39. Toolio666
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. yum beer
42. chubbytaxman
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46. Nibbo
47 djar007
48.
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Seehuusen
57.
58.
59.
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. sp0rk
70. Menoetes
71.
72. jyo
73. Menoetes
74. Menoetes
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. skb


----------



## slcmorro (7/12/14)

yum beer said:


> It appears Bersuit posted same time as me, so I dropped off the list.....putting back in.
> 
> 1. Nick R
> 2. Ciderman
> ...


Bugger it, I'll take another spot


----------



## QldKev (8/12/14)

Still plenty of winning numbers left


----------



## menoetes (9/12/14)

Bumping for the early birds...

...wait that sounds a bit wrong :blink:


----------



## potof4x (9/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16. Judanero
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19. Fatgodzilla
20. slcmorro
21. Beersuit
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24. sp0rk
25. Crunched
26 skb
27 barls
28 Eagleburger
29 
30 Bridges
31. davedoran
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34. Paulyman
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37. Beersuit
38. Nick R
39. Toolio666
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. yum beer
42. chubbytaxman
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46. Nibbo
47 djar007
48.
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Seehuusen
57.
58.
59.
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. sp0rk
70. Menoetes
71.
72. jyo
73. Menoetes
74. Menoetes
75.
76.
77.
78.
79. Potof4x
80. skb


----------



## Topher (9/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16. Judanero
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19. Fatgodzilla
20. slcmorro
21. Beersuit
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24. sp0rk
25. Crunched
26 skb
27 barls
28 Eagleburger
29 
30 Bridges
31. davedoran
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34. Paulyman
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37. Beersuit
38. Nick R
39. Toolio666
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. yum beer
42. chubbytaxman
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46. Nibbo
47 djar007
48.
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Seehuusen
57.
58.
59.
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. sp0rk
70. Menoetes
71.
72. jyo
73. Menoetes
74. Menoetes
75.
76.
77. Topher
78. Capnk
79. Potof4x
80. skb


----------



## madpierre06 (9/12/14)

Only 'cos I'm a good bloke

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16. Judanero
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19. Fatgodzilla
20. slcmorro
21. Beersuit
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24. sp0rk
25. Crunched
26 skb
27 barls
28 Eagleburger
29. madpierre06
30 Bridges
31. davedoran
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34. Paulyman
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37. Beersuit
38. Nick R
39. Toolio666
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. yum beer
42. chubbytaxman
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46. Nibbo
47 djar007
48.
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Seehuusen
57.
58.
59.
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. sp0rk
70. Menoetes
71.
72. jyo
73. Menoetes
74. Menoetes
75.
76.
77. Topher
78. Capnk
79. Potof4x
80. skb


----------



## keifer33 (9/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16. Judanero
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19. Fatgodzilla
20. slcmorro
21. Beersuit
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24. sp0rk
25. Crunched
26 skb
27 barls
28 Eagleburger
29. madpierre06
30 Bridges
31. davedoran
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34. Paulyman
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37. Beersuit
38. Nick R
39. Toolio666
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. yum beer
42. chubbytaxman
43.
44. booker_h
45.
46. Nibbo
47 djar007
48.
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Seehuusen
57.
58.
59. keifer33
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. sp0rk
70. Menoetes
71.
72. jyo
73. Menoetes
74. Menoetes
75.
76.
77. Topher
78. Capnk
79. Potof4x
80. skb


----------



## Kingy (10/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16. Judanero
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19. Fatgodzilla
20. slcmorro
21. Beersuit
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24. sp0rk
25. Crunched
26 skb
27 barls
28 Eagleburger
29. madpierre06
30 Bridges
31. davedoran
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34. Paulyman
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37. Beersuit
38. Nick R
39. Toolio666
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. yum beer
42. chubbytaxman
43.kingy
44. booker_h
45.
46. Nibbo
47 djar007
48.
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Seehuusen
57.
58.
59. keifer33
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. sp0rk
70. Menoetes
71.
72. jyo
73. Menoetes
74. Menoetes
75.
76.
77. Topher
78. Capnk
79. Potof4x
80. skb


----------



## QldKev (10/12/14)

Remember, you don't have to be the most awesomeness brewer to enter and you can ask for no public feedback if you are concerned.
This is just a bit of fun for a chance to score a collection of some brews and get a lot of ideas from them.


----------



## mudd (10/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16. Judanero
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19. Fatgodzilla
20. slcmorro
21. Beersuit
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24. sp0rk
25. Crunched
26 skb
27 barls
28 Eagleburger
29. madpierre06
30 Bridges
31. davedoran
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34. Paulyman
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37. Beersuit
38. Nick R
39. Toolio666
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. yum beer
42. chubbytaxman
43.kingy
44. booker_h
45. Mudd (will post in late Dec)
46. Nibbo
47 djar007
48.
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Seehuusen
57.
58.
59. keifer33
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. sp0rk
70. Menoetes
71.
72. jyo
73. Menoetes
74. Menoetes
75.
76.
77. Topher
78. Capnk
79. Potof4x
80. skb


----------



## n87 (12/12/14)

plenty of spots, only a couple of days.....


----------



## slcmorro (12/12/14)

20 spots left. Come on, have a stab. Where else can you get the chance to win upwards of 20 'Craft Beers' (  ) for a piddly little entry fee?


----------



## QldKev (12/12/14)

final weekend, get your winning numbers before it's all over for another 6 months


----------



## citizensnips (13/12/14)

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16. Judanero
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19. Fatgodzilla
20. slcmorro
21. Beersuit
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24. sp0rk
25. Crunched
26 skb
27 barls
28 Eagleburger
29. madpierre06
30 Bridges
31. davedoran
32. n87
33. Ciderman
34. Paulyman
35.Robv
36. Grainer
37. Beersuit
38. Nick R
39. Toolio666
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. yum beer
42. chubbytaxman
43.kingy
44. booker_h
45. Mudd (will post in late Dec)
46. Nibbo
47 djar007
48.Citizensnips
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Seehuusen
57.
58.
59. keifer33
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. sp0rk
70. Menoetes
71.
72. jyo
73. Menoetes
74. Menoetes
75.
76.
77. Topher
78. Capnk
79. Potof4x
80. skb


----------



## n87 (14/12/14)

Last Hours!


----------



## QldKev (15/12/14)

Since we didn't get all 80 places I have broken it up as follows, first 31 bottle, second 15, third 15. A great amount of yummy beers to be spread around.

I've moved some between sending to 1st and 2nd place as they had a couple of entries and it will help save some $ with combined post. 
Chances are I've missed some, let me know if anyone else wants your number moved for combining post

*1st place*

1. Nick R
2. Ciderman
3. Blind Dog
4. n87
5. Grainer
6. Luggy
7. mosto
8. HBHB
9. Schoey
10. indica86
11.Blind Dog
12. Schoey
13. Motch02
14. slcmorro
15.Robv
16. Judanero
17. madpierre06
18. chubbytaxman
19. Fatgodzilla
20. slcmorro
21. Beersuit
22.Blind Dog
23. Motch02
24. sp0rk

32. n87
33. Ciderman

35.Robv
36. Grainer
37. Beersuit
38. Nick R

42. chubbytaxman


*2nd place*

25. Crunched
26 skb
27 barls
28 Eagleburger
29. madpierre06
30 Bridges
31. davedoran

34. Paulyman
39. Toolio666
40. Kumamoto_Ken
41. yum beer

43.kingy
44. booker_h
45. Mudd (will post in late Dec)
46. Nibbo


*3rd place*

47 djar007
48.Citizensnips
49.
50.
51. skb
52.
53.
54.
55. Seehuusen
56. Seehuusen
57.
58.
59. keifer33
60
61.
62
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. sp0rk
70. Menoetes
71.
72. jyo
73. Menoetes
74. Menoetes
75.
76.
77. Topher
78. Capnk
79. Potof4x
80. skb




Will check the numbers once the Keno site has them up in the morning


----------



## Bridges (15/12/14)

The tension is building...


----------



## menoetes (15/12/14)

Please god, please... This is my third beer lotto - I just want of win _one_ of these things! I promise I'll quit drinking right afterwards.

...and sorry in advance for the lie about quitting drinking.


----------



## chubbytaxman (15/12/14)

menoetes said:


> Please god, please... This is my third beer lotto - I just want of win _one_ of these things! I promise I'll quit drinking right afterwards.
> 
> ...and sorry in advance for the lie about quitting drinking.


Ha ha ha ... My first one ... so ....
Break me in .. _Gently_

chubby


----------



## slcmorro (15/12/14)

*edit* got carried away and linked the wrong results. Sorry.


----------



## slcmorro (15/12/14)

So #3, #14 and #40 are 1st, 2nd and 3rd respectively since #75 wasn't taken. Is that right?

*edit* - will wait for the official word since I don't think I was looking at the right results. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## keifer33 (15/12/14)

Thought it was NSW Keno or is it a national thing?


----------



## slcmorro (15/12/14)

Every chance it could be. I might be completely and utterly wrong. I just googled keno results and got that link. Bit excited is all haha


----------



## Grainer (16/12/14)

NSW Keno Draw 87 14/12/14


*Draw Number* *87*
*Ball 1* *Ball 2* *Ball 3* *Ball 4* *Ball 5* *Ball 6* *Ball 7* *Ball 8* *Ball 9* *Ball 10* *Ball 11* *Ball 12* *Ball 13* *Ball 14* *Ball 15* *Ball 16* *Ball 17* *Ball 18* *Ball 19* *Ball 20*
*23* *18* *14* *55* *53* *37* *1* *72* *63* *78* *48* *43* *6* *28* *2* *25* *22* *29* *51* *61*
*This is more likely *

1st = 23. Motch02
2nd = 18. chubbytaxman
3rd = 14. slcmorro

Sorry menoetes .. not this time...

Second option less likely.....

Draw No: 2980. Drawn: 14/12/2014. Drawn Numbers. 33. 77. 69. 72. 38. 13. 24. 25. 60. 73. 66. 04. 35. 51. 30. 36. 27.

1st = 33. Ciderman
2nd = 77. Topher
3rd = 69. sp0rk

please correct if wrong.. this second option is from a victorian website so most likely incorrect


----------



## Ciderman (16/12/14)

Victorian website would surely be more trustworthy


----------



## n87 (16/12/14)

it should be draw 459 on the 15/12
results:

3

8

15

16

17

18

20

26

33

35

40

50

51

52

54

63

65

67

75

80



though, this is in numeric order, not drawn order... still looking for them


----------



## n87 (16/12/14)

ahah!

16 Judanero
75 
33 Ciderman
50 
40 Kumamoto_Ken
15
67
80
17
3
51
20
18
26
63
54
8
35
52
65


----------



## QldKev (16/12/14)

n87 said:


> ahah!
> 
> 16 Judanero
> 75
> ...


*Confirming these numbers are correct.*

*Winner - Judanero*
*Second - Ciderman*
*Third - Kumamoto_Ken*


Just to clarify where they are from, It is based on the NSW Keno numbers. To get them use the keno website, the first draw/game number for the day is 459 and you need to download the spreadsheet to get the drawn order.


Congratulations to the Christmas Lotto 2014 winners. Please send a message with the postal details to the people who will be sending beers.
Thank you to all who participated.


----------



## motch02 (16/12/14)

Grainer said:


> NSW Keno Draw 87 14/12/14
> 
> 
> *Draw Number* *87*
> ...


Man you let me down big timeeee!

Congrats to the winners

Also what's the best way to post?


----------



## QldKev (16/12/14)

Grainer said:


> NSW Keno Draw 87 14/12/14
> 
> 
> *Draw Number* *87*
> ...





motch02 said:


> Man you let me down big timeeee!
> 
> Congrats to the winners
> 
> Also what's the best way to post?



The NSW Keno draw (first set of numbers) would had been correct if we was using the 14/12/14, but entries closed end of 14 and we were using the draw from the 15/12/14


For posting the beers, I always used the brown plastic beer bottles, wrapped them in bubble wrap and put them in a 3kg post bag. You can squeeze 3 in a bag.


----------



## chubbytaxman (16/12/14)

QldKev said:


> *Confirming these numbers are correct.*
> 
> *Winner - Judanero*
> *Second - Ciderman*
> ...


Congratulations to

Judanero
Ciderman and
Kumamoto_Ken

Better luck next time for me :beerbang:
Now down to the finer points of business ...
Do these worthy winners get a beer from everyone ... or just those in the group?

Sorry - noob question.

chubby


----------



## Judanero (16/12/14)

This is a great start to the day! Awesome!

I'll get to messaging the relevant people probably this arvo some time. Congrats to Ciderman and Kumomoto Ken!



Chubby- Just those in the group


----------



## QldKev (16/12/14)

chubbytaxman said:


> Congratulations to
> 
> Judanero
> Ciderman and
> ...


Just the people in the group, refer post #68 I listed it out who needs to send to 1st, 2nd and 3rd. So in your case you entered twice 18 and also 42. Both are in the first place winners area, so you need to send 2 bottles (one for each number you took) to Judanero.


----------



## Ciderman (16/12/14)

Fantastic! Can't wait to try these beers!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (16/12/14)

Judanero said:


> This is a great start to the day! Awesome!
> 
> I'll get to messaging the relevant people probably this arvo some time. Congrats to Ciderman and Kumomoto Ken!
> 
> ...


Agreed, some great news after a long day (and night) in the office!

I'll pm my benefactors around lunchtime.

Congrats also to Judanero and Ciderman (although as a slight booby prize you get stuck with one of my creations!).

Edit: big thanks also to QldKev for running the show.


----------



## seehuusen (16/12/14)

re-draw, you can't trust those Mexicans  hahaha
Give me the address when you're ready, and I'll head down to the post office as a sore looser and ship mine off 

Congrats to the winners :kooi:


----------



## Blind Dog (16/12/14)

'Congratulations' to the winners

(Barstewards)


----------



## slcmorro (16/12/14)

Congrats... Ya bastards


----------



## sp0rk (16/12/14)

Aww dang, the one time I was cheering for Victoria...
Congrats all!


----------



## djar007 (16/12/14)

well done guys. got your pm ken. nice work and will send asap. regards dave.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (18/12/14)

Special mention to Menoetes whose beers arrived this afternoon.
Outstanding effort!


----------



## Ciderman (18/12/14)

Madpierre06 home delivered mine with a lager on ice to share!


----------



## skb (19/12/14)

Guys I will honour my beers but only in town 1 day so hopefully will dispatch Monday if not I will on 7th January ( really sorry but it will come)


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (24/12/14)

First cab off the rank for me is a Riwaka ESB provided by Menoetes.

I've created a gallery but have no idea how to do the thumbnail link in my post to the bigger image, so if anyone can help with that it would be great, or you'll all just have to suffer through large images.
I'm certainly no judge, but I've tried to at least comment against the BJCP criteria (aroma, appearance, mouthfeel etc etc).

An initial faint hop aroma but then dominant malt/toffee on the nose.
A very clear dark amber beer with an off-white head that receded to a persistent small head, with lacing on the glass.
My initial flavour impression was malt/toffee with a lingering bitterness in the finish.
Mouthfeel was good, carbonated to style (as far as I know), no off flavours (to my taste).

Overall impression was that it was a really good beer, and if 4.5% as labelled would be a very sessionable ESB (I haven't read the style guidelines but I wonder if this is outside the ESB abv range, not that I really care). The bitterness seemed more pronounced on my second glass (when it had warmed up). I didn't find a lot of Riwaka hop aroma or flavour but I wonder if that's the hop itself. I recently brewed a Riwaka Summer Ale and have been a bit underwhelmed by the hop.

I'd be interested to know the yeast used and the estimated IBU if Menoetes is willing to share.
Anyway, it's a really good beer, thanks Menoetes.








Edit: Speeling


----------



## menoetes (24/12/14)

Glad you enjoyed it Ken and thanks for the feedback. Estimated IBU is 38 but it might have been a bit lower as the FG was 2 points higher than expected in the end.

The yeast is a tricky question; the simple answer is Wyeast 1318; London III.

But whether I underpitched or mashed too high, the yeast stalled at 1.017. So for better or worse, I sprinkled in a dry yeast left-over from a coopers kit to get it down to 1.013 (still higher than the est 1.011).

I was sweating a lot over this move until I tasted it and really liked the taste. I think the yeast blend really worked out. The 1318 is quite malt driven and did 90% of the work but that 10% of coopers yeast gave it a touch of that fruity musty taste so I enjoyed the heck out of it. Call it a happy accident, that beer is a real favorite with me right now and will be featured tomorrow at the family Christmas.

So pleased that you enjoyed it sir. 

PS. You might want to start your own tasting thread rather than bumping the lotto thread with each tasting, just to prevent any confusion...


----------



## skb (26/12/14)

I am liking reading the tasting without searching so like having it posted to this thread


----------



## Ciderman (26/12/14)

I've got a couple I can add, but why are my photos always sideways? Uploading from iPad.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (26/12/14)

skb said:


> I am liking reading the tasting without searching so like having it posted to this thread


I checked last year's thread and it seemed the reviews were in the main thread. So unless it's a real breach of forum etiquette I'll keep putting mine here, one less thread.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (26/12/14)

Second beer for me is also from Menoetes: Binders Amber Ale.

Fairly subdued aroma, with some malt.
Good amber colour, a smallish (but dense) off white head that was persistent. This was a bit hazier than the ESB, maybe the yeast was roused a bit easier?
It's a well balanced, easy drinking beer. There's a flavour there I just can't pick, it doesn't seem like a fault, but I have no idea what it is, some hop or yeast derived flavour that lingers as an aftertaste.
Good mouthfeel, lightly carbed. 

Another really good sessionable beer. Hopefully Menoetes will let us know the 'non-traditional' hops used.

PS. Received some cheek from SWMBO for cracking this one before noon. I carefully explained the need to promptly review the beers, she seemed to accept that, surprisingly, or maybe she's just humouring me.


----------



## skb (26/12/14)

Ciderman said:


> I've got a couple I can add, but why are my photos always sideways? Uploading from iPad.


If it is at the end of a night of tasting... Then it may be you are on the ground taking the photos....


----------



## Ciderman (26/12/14)

American Pale Ale by Dave Doran 
ABV 6.2% IBU 33

First beer after finishing work on Christmas Eve. Glass options were limited but it didn't hide the haziness of the beer. I'm having the same problems, don't worry - you get better with each beer. 

Aromatically humble, not much in terms of hop aroma/flavour, but pleasant bitterness. Great malt profile hides the alcohol well. Too well in fact as this one didn't last long. 

Surprisingly a sessional beer at 6.2%

Top points for being the only beer to arrive in the mail prior to Xmas.


----------



## Ciderman (26/12/14)

Biere de Garde by Dave Doran
ABV 7.2% IBU 21?

I drew the short straw this year and drove on Christmas Day. This was the one beer that I had and it was incredible. Again, apologies for the water glass it's served in, but options were limited. 

Of the dark or brown variety. Hazy and not by best photo.

Rich toffee and caramel flavours formed a complex flavour profile. Layers of dark fruits in the background. It was that good I googled the style (as I had no idea) to find out it was a beer to guard or keep. Whoops... No regrets though. 

Would be interested to see the recipe and brew something similar.


----------



## Ciderman (26/12/14)

Biggis Dikkus Cream Ale by madpierre06

No picture sorry but there's a few on the case swap thread. I suspect it has something to do with the rice but it actually had that 'creaming soda' creaminess. Incredible to taste and drink a few but did cloy a bit towards the end of the glass. I wonder if this cream method can be used on other styles. 

It has left me curious and interested in learning more about the style!


----------



## Judanero (26/12/14)

Motch02 - Belgian Trappist 11%ABV

Aroma of raisons and plum, medium carbonation.. head dissipates quickly but retains a small head the entire glass.

Dark amber colour, medium body with alcohol warming present, slight caramel, smooth and lingering raison aftertaste.

Wyeast 3738 yeast?

Nice Trappist, feels like it should have been drunk in a log cabin by the fire place... or down in the garage on a winter brew day, would go exceptionally well with some Grimbergen Abbey cheese.


----------



## Judanero (26/12/14)

Ciderman - ESB 6.2% ABV 70 IBU

I let this one sit for a while to warm up a bit..floral aroma, deep amber/copper colour, off-white head, slightly over carbonated.

Full bodied, trace biscuit/toasty flavour, hint of caramel, the malt really balances out the bitterness well, good head retention the whole glass, very drinkable.

Cracking ESB, I enjoyed it with a family roast.. would certainly be a beer I'd knock back a couple pints of while watching some football (kind of wish I'd held off to sample it during Chelsea vs West Ham).

Would love the recipe- The FIL is a Yorkshireman and Leeds tragic, think he'd enjoy it too. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ciderman (27/12/14)

The intention was to clone hargreaves hill esb but it's fair to say I ran into a few problems. The recipe was guessed to start with and I didn't get anywhere near my desired gravity reading ending up with 1051. This was my 3rd AG and I had overboiled my first two so I made an error by boiling less vigorously. As a result of this my ibu's increased by about 15 points. 

Secondly my thermometer at the time was inaccurate and I mashed slightly above 70 degrees and ended up with a stuck ferment around 1020ish. Added a bit of alpha enzyme to get it down and few points and it continued to ferment for two additional weeks and reached 1004. By the time I went to bottle it was about 4 weeks in the fermenter and had started to carbonate a bit. I suspect when I bulk primed it was half way there hence being overcarbed. 

I used the 5min boil hops at whirlpool and to dry hop. 

How this beer ended up remotely drinkable I will never know - but that's how I did it!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (27/12/14)

Third review, another by Menoetes, Summer Blonde Ale.

Very neutral aroma, low hop and low malt.
Very clear, golden beer with a persistent, fine head. Good lacing on the glass.
Low malt flavour, firm bitterness with little hop aroma (POR?). Perfect to style.

Good example of a Blonde Ale. Easy drinking.


----------



## menoetes (27/12/14)

Whoa, all three of my beers reveiwed already? Well done Ken! Thank you for the feedback, it is appreciated.

The non-traditional hops in the Amber is a simple mix of Cascade and Willamette - a real winning combo for amber (and darker) beers in my opinion. Maybe not as non-traditional as using Riwaka in an ESB but unusual certainly.

The Summer Blonde is actually hopped with Summer. It was my first time using that hop and wasn't blown away by them to be honest. They're not bad but they don't impress me either. Like you said, they are quite neutral. If I were to use them again - I would hop much more aggressively later in the boil but it is a blonde ale, nothing too wild...


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (27/12/14)

menoetes said:


> Whoa, all three of my beers reveiwed already? Well done Ken! Thank you for the feedback, it is appreciated.


They're the only ones I've received, it's been a pleasure though mate.


----------



## davedoran (28/12/14)

Ciderman said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1419585722.754775.jpg
> 
> Biere de Garde by Dave Doran
> ABV 7.2% IBU 21?
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it. Got pretty well demolished by visitors over xmas.
Easy recipe 




Ingredients
*Amt* *Name* *Type* *#* *%/IBU*
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 64.3 %
1.40 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 2 20.0 %
0.45 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3 6.4 %
0.15 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 4 2.1 %
25.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 5 11.1 IBUs
0.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 6 7.1 %
50.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 18.8 IBUs
1.0 pkg Belgian Ale (White Labs #WLP550) [35.49 ml] Yeast 8 -


----------



## chubbytaxman (28/12/14)

Just returned from a couple of weeks hols with the Fam and had no access to AHB during that time.
Wanted to add my thanks to QldKev for running the show - a maiden voyage for me - will get on the next one now I am sure :beer:
Cheers again ...


----------



## Ciderman (30/12/14)

Golden Ale by Booker_h

4.3% ABV 

Textbook golden ale. Has the best clarity of all four beers I have sampled thus far. Great head retention, good malt profile, not much in the way of hops but the bitterness remains. 

Not my favourite style but I can't fault it. Nice work.


----------



## bullsneck (30/12/14)

Ciderman said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1419934164.544983.jpg
> 
> Golden Ale by Booker_h
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it. It was a Golden Ale for the christmas season. Brewed it for the relatives that like their beers that don't, and I quote, "taste like someone threw a bunch of ******* lychees in ma beer".


----------



## Ciderman (1/1/15)

Chilli and Cinnamon Oatmeal Stout by Skb
7% ABV 32 IBU

You've done really well to show true chilli flavour without showing any heat. That would be really difficult to achieve. Didn't really get the cinnamon but that's probably a good thing as it can really overpower primary flavours. 

Head retention wasn't great but the carbonation was perfect for the beer style. Overall I really enjoyed this. 

Loving this beer lotto, I've had 5 really well made beers so far.


----------



## motch02 (5/1/15)

Judanero said:


> Wyeast 3738 yeast?


Yep that's the one, despite having a fermenting fridge I let this one go on it's own during May.. It reached 32 for about a day or two, I could hardly contain it in the fermenter


----------



## Judanero (5/1/15)

motch02 said:


> I could hardly contain it in the fermenter


Yeah I've used it half a dozen times or so and always have it trying to climb out of the fermenter... it is a beast!


----------



## Judanero (5/1/15)

Ciderman APA 5.1% 44IBU




Fruity aroma (Passionfruit?), medium body, nice and clear golden colour, head disappears after about 1/4 of a pint, piney and slight fruity flavour-the malt is there but definitely takes a back seat..

This hoppy treat is a great example of an APA, it wouldn't be out of place for a sunday session beer down overlooking the water talking shit with mates..or after a morning of weeding/ garden duties like I endured.

I'd happily have this on tap at mine if you'd be so kind as to share the recipe


----------



## Judanero (5/1/15)

Motch02 RedIPA




Floral aroma, deep copper colour, off white head that remained the entire pint.

Perfect carbonation, full bodied, slight pine, getting some caramel that seems too balance the rye, trace raison, very drinkable.

For me this would be more of a late night beer, sipped slowly after eating too much lamb, wife and kids are asleep and I've ended up on the weird side of the internet again.

Really enjoyed this beer, if you don't mind posting or pm'ing me the recipe I would happily have this as one of my third tap beers (reserved for the likes of my American browns, Rye IPAs, RIS, and Belgians)


----------



## Ciderman (5/1/15)

Glad you liked it. It was my 'let's try to use up all the hops I have' beer. Very sessional and all but gone I think... Added the same listed hops at whirlpool. Dry hopped for 3 days with 15g each of Citra and Amarillo.


----------



## Judanero (6/1/15)

Slcmorro Kohatu Clusterfuck




Fruit and slight pine on the nose, light golden colour, great clarity( iPhone pic doesn't do it justice) good carbonation.

Medium body, subdued bitterness, kohatu pineapple evident, also getting a very slight hint of spice?

Nice easy drinking pale ale that I enjoyed with beef korma, the only negative with this was that I only had one bottle! Would have had several more if they were available, and after a quick search I think it'll be something I'm going to try my hand at brewing.

Good job mate, lovely beer.


----------



## Judanero (6/1/15)

Indica86 BigRedRye




Floral aroma, medium body, deep copper colour, spot on carbonation, good head retention the whole glass.

Definitely getting the rye- interested to know how much this had in the grain bill? also getting a fruit.. maybe slight plum flavour..

Think this would be perfect with some lamb or rabbit curry like nan used to make, with turmeric potatoes and roti, watching the African relatives getting passionate about football (specifically Arsenal). Or chewing on biltong and sipping on a pint- yet another beer I would love the recipe of if you'd share it.


----------



## Judanero (6/1/15)

Really enjoyed all the beers I've had so far! All been bloody good and would be happy to say I'd brewed any of them.

Cheers fellas :icon_cheers:


----------



## indica86 (7/1/15)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/79032-bridgeport-kingpin/?p=1243670

Thanks for the review! Even losing is winning...


----------



## slcmorro (7/1/15)

Judanero said:


> Slcmorro Kohatu Clusterfuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it mate, really chuffed. Do you want the recipe? Was my first time using Kohatu and Cluster.


----------



## Grott (7/1/15)

really pissed wasn't able to enter this lotto, is there an Easter one?
Cheers


----------



## QldKev (7/1/15)

grott said:


> really pissed wasn't able to enter this lotto, is there an Easter one?
> Cheers


Christmas in July is normally the next event.


----------



## motch02 (7/1/15)

I've attached the BeerSmith file and an image, I added the Simcoe because it was just lying around it could do with or without it 

View attachment redipa.bsmx


----------



## Grott (8/1/15)

Thanks QldKev.


----------



## Judanero (8/1/15)

slcmorro said:


> Glad you liked it mate, really chuffed. Do you want the recipe? Was my first time using Kohatu and Cluster.


I searched and got your Clusterfuck thread, is that the same recipe? If not, then yes please :icon_drool2:


----------



## slcmorro (9/1/15)

Yeah mate, that's the one. I'm always happy to share


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (10/1/15)

Hey all,

The family truckster is packed and we're about to head off on the Great Family Road Trip (save me Jebus).
So no reviews will be forthcoming from me in the next couple of weeks, five beers ready to review on the Australia Day weekend when I'm back (thanks jyo, djar007 and skb).


----------



## Ciderman (12/1/15)

Czech Pilsner by Mudd

I consumed this about a week ago. It was pretty cloudy but had the typical spicy fruitiness that you expect in the style. Great head retention and overall pretty delicious.


----------



## Ciderman (12/1/15)

Helles Bock by Mudd

Cracking beer with a real substantial malty sweetness. The hops come through nicely and the alcohol is absorbed without much notice. The only issue I have is by the time I sat down with the beer, the head was gone and the carbonation in general was pretty low.


----------



## Ciderman (14/1/15)

American Amber Ale by Kumamoto Ken

The pour was a bit aggressive, rather than overcarbed. Good clarity and lacing all the way till the last mouthful. Bottled 6 months ago so much of the primary hop characters were gone but it still had a wonderful aroma. A pretty impressive beer, something I'd like to make.


----------



## Ciderman (14/1/15)

3.9% Summer Pale Ale by Crunched

Brilliantly clear with a slight hoppy aroma. A sessionable brew with enough going on to make it interesting. Finishes slightly sweet. Probably just lacks the bitterness that I'm used too rather than a fault.


----------



## Ciderman (15/1/15)

Barley Wine by Barls

An absolute beast of a beer. Probably more of an experience than a beer, incredible depth of malt with hops still coming through after being bottled almost a year ago. I have no idea of alcohol but there was no hiding it, I feel like I just drank a bottle of port!


----------



## chubbytaxman (15/1/15)

One hopes that there *may* be a recipe thread when all is tasted and done - for those that are interested.
Some of these sound awesome !!!!


----------



## Ciderman (20/1/15)

Mead by Barls
16.2% ABV 

To be honest I've never tried a mead in my life so it's hard to compare it to anything. The honey flavour was there but not overpowering like I expected. It was pretty sweet but overall I thought it was nicely balanced. It took me a few goes to finish this one!


----------



## Ciderman (20/1/15)

Kolsch by Bridges

This was one of the standouts of the lotto this far. Brewed perfectly to style. Light citrus notes with big malt profile. Shame I had to share this one...


----------



## Ciderman (20/1/15)

Saison by Paulyman
6% ABV

This did pour clearer but I accidentally poured the last bit of beer with the yeast in so it went a bit cloudy. This was really overcarbed but had some nice spicy fruity flavours. Haven't tried a lot of saisons but this seemed a lot bigger, full bodied than others I have tried.


----------



## Ciderman (20/1/15)

So far I've had 13 beers from 10 different Brewers, still waiting on Kingy, Toolio666, Eagleburger, Nibbo and Yum Beer. I'm having some time off the booze so no rush, but letting you guys know just in case you think the postman might have helped himself to something you've sent!


----------



## Bridges (20/1/15)

Ciderman said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1421708076.919608.jpg
> 
> Kolsch by Bridges
> 
> This was one of the standouts of the lotto this far. Brewed perfectly to style. Light citrus notes with big malt profile. Shame I had to share this one...


Only half a dozen bottles of this left now, definitely a good drop for summer. Thanks for the kind words and I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## chubbytaxman (20/1/15)

Ciderman said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1421707648.347957.jpg
> 
> Mead by Barls
> 16.2% ABV
> ...


A 16% ... Phew ... Enough to blow ya sox off :lol:

Not surprised it took a while to get through the bottle ...
Sounds awesome though :icon_drool2:


----------



## sp0rk (21/1/15)

I've FINALLY gotten a chance to bottle up a couple of beers, ended up going with my 7.4% ABV Baltic Porter
I'll be posting them off this afternoon or tomorrow, sorry again for the delay gents


----------



## Judanero (22/1/15)

Schoey Belgian Pale




Pours a crystal clear golden colour, with a small but lasting head.

Light bodied, slight floral aroma, subdued but lovely balanced Belgian that I could easily have enjoyed several of.


----------



## Judanero (22/1/15)

MadPierre06 Cream Ale




Pours a light golden/ straw colour, small head remains the entire pint.

Light bodied, slight floral/fruity aroma, smooth/creamy mouthfeel, low hops and low malt, really clean ale.

First time I've had a cream ale so I have no basis for comparison, but I really enjoyed it.. this one would be welcome at any BBQ.


----------



## Judanero (22/1/15)

Grainer Ginger Beer




Golden, fizzy, sweet but not cloying, reminiscent of a "Bunderberg" ginger beer.

Mrs Jud had a taste and said "Oh so you didn't make this one? Why don't you ever make any like this? I like this, you should make one like this."

NB- She has tasted at least three of my gingers and I've never got any praise!


----------



## Judanero (22/1/15)

Mosto ESB (Single hopped with Challenger 4.5% abv 33 IBU)





Pours an amber coloured, cloudy/hazy pint with a small but lasting head.

Aroma is hard to describe - floral/earthy? Full bodied and it has a "dusty" (maybe earthy) taste, it is a different ESB to what I've had previously but it grew on me as the pint went on.

I've never played with challenger before (as far as I can recall without consulting my brew log) so keen to have a go including that in something coming up (I've got some Burton IPA yeast that I was going to use with EKG so maybe some challenger is calling as well).

Tasty beverage.


Come on Aussies!


----------



## mosto (23/1/15)

Cheers Judanero, thanks for the feedback,

I had some floccing issues with this one. I used S04, and it's not the first time I've had it fail to floc out on me. Poured cloudy right the way through the keg.

This was one of my 'Hop Discovery' brews. Relatively same grist, using a hop I haven't brewed with each brew. I do a bittering a charge to around 30 IBU, then cube hop and dry hop. The Challenger was interesting. Tasty enough but don't think I'll use it as a late addition again. I've marked it down as a decent bittering hop, smooth bitterness and I think you'd still pick up some flavour from a 60min addition. So much so, that I've actually got a version of Dr Smurto's Landlord fermenting away at present, which uses Challenger instead of Fuggles as the bittering hop, with EKG and Styrians as the late additions as per his recipe. Used Thames Valley 1275 instead of S04 though, to avoid the cloudiness issues.

Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## barls (23/1/15)

Ciderman said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1421707648.347957.jpg
> 
> Mead by Barls
> 16.2% ABV
> ...


its a very delicate balance in there. glad you got through it



Ciderman said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1421307965.183050.jpg
> 
> Barley Wine by Barls
> 
> An absolute beast of a beer. Probably more of an experience than a beer, incredible depth of malt with hops still coming through after being bottled almost a year ago. I have no idea of alcohol but there was no hiding it, I feel like I just drank a bottle of port!


its a very different beer to what you would expect. its about a 13% beer but it still needs some ageing as it was designed to last for a long time as its the beer i brewed for my daughters 18th. she is two.


----------



## madpierre06 (23/1/15)

Thanks for the feedback judanero, glad you enjoyed it. There were a couple 'wing it' moments in the brew, I'll post details in the recipe thread.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (24/1/15)

Back after a couple of weeks and after two days on the Hume listening to the 6 CDs of 'The Day My Bum Went Psycho' (daughter's audiobook Xmas present) back-to-back I was ready to drink review.

SKB's Australian Pale Ale was just the thing too, a wonderfully refreshing beer. Golden colour with a dense head that persisted. Dry finish. 
Had more hop aroma than I was expecting, which isn't a complaint, but was certainly a diff hop variety to the classic POR of the style (according to the AABC style guidelines anyway).

Another really good beer.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (25/1/15)

JYO's Belgian Blonde. The photo is hopeless but the beer was superb (and hazy).
I have a Belgian Blonde on my 'To Do' list and if I can produce anything like this I'd be very happy.

Spicy nose. Fruity esters with a very minor touch of alcohol warmth (more pronounced with the second and third glasses as it warmed up a bit). Well carbed although the head tended to fade...this was possibly the fault of the wine glass (they don't get cleaned with the same care as the beer glasses).

Terrific beer.


----------



## Grainer (25/1/15)

Judanero said:


> Grainer Ginger Beer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad she liked it .. it was one of my first ever beers.. about 2 + years ago.. I have been saving a few bottles for special occasions..pretty sure you got the one that had a bit of honey in it.

thanks again.. can't remember what other bottle you got !


----------



## skb (27/1/15)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Back after a couple of weeks and after two days on the Hume listening to the 6 CDs of 'The Day My Bum Went Psycho' (daughter's audiobook Xmas present) back-to-back I was ready to drink review.
> 
> SKB's Australian Pale Ale was just the thing too, a wonderfully refreshing beer. Golden colour with a dense head that persisted. Dry finish.
> Had more hop aroma than I was expecting, which isn't a complaint, but was certainly a diff hop variety to the classic POR of the style (according to the AABC style guidelines anyway).
> ...



Glad you liked it.. the hops are a mix of Amarillo and Galaxy ... was going to be an IPA but the kettle broke so a rapid change so it is at the hoppy end of the PA scale..

So an accidental beer, but now one of my regular ones as I find it refreshing, and a lot of end of boil hops.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (30/1/15)

Orange Wheat by skb.

Another very drinkable beer. I never quite worked out whether the range was colour or whether there was orange zest in there. I didn't think it looked orange when I poured but it does look more orange than I remembered in the pic. I didn't really get any orange notes if there was zest, but maybe that's my palate.

It was clearer than any of the wheats I've done, maybe related to the yeast, or possibly to the fact nearly all my beers are cloudy!

Very slight banana aroma, and some classic spicy/tart wheat flavour.

Good beer.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (30/1/15)

ESB by jyo.

Two beers sent by jyo, even though only one was due, top effort. I'll have to pay that forward in the Xmas in July lotto.

The ESB was really good. I had this late after a 'few' other drinks and was unable to write was too lazy to make detailed notes.
I do remember the perfect head, really dense and very persistent. Great malt flavour and good hop bitterness.
The hop aroma seemed different to my ESB (although I've only done one), interested to know the hop schedule.

All beers I've reviewed have been great, and this was no exception.

Special mention to the red herring of having an oatmeal stout label on the bottle!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (30/1/15)

Cream Ale by Seehuusen.

First time I've tasted this style (that I'm aware of). Seehuusen did make a note that 20% of the grist was corn. He also noted that I should pour carefully...advice I unfortunately ignored/forgot.
I read up on the AABC style guidelines and this seemed to fit the bill perfectly.

Pale colour, good head, high carbonation.

Neither malt nor hops dominant. I did get the slight corny flavour (to style).

Clean, light, crisp. A great thirst quencher.

As an added bonus there were 10 permanent markers thrown into the Postpak. Apparently the Postmaster decided there was so much room left in the Postpak that he'd add some goodies of his own.
Only 5 off the markers actually work, but 5 out of 10 ain't bad (especially when they're a postal bonus).


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (30/1/15)

AIPA by citizensnips.

A classic.

Golden colour, plenty of hop aroma. Hop dominant all the way but with enough malt underneath.
Lingering bitterness. Would love the recipe.


----------



## jyo (31/1/15)

Hey, thanks for the reviews, mate. Glad you enjoyed them.

Cheers.


----------



## citizensnips (31/1/15)

Glad you liked it mate, I'll send you through the recipe. And damn it I need to get me one of those glasses.

Cheers


----------



## seehuusen (2/2/15)

Cheers for the review Ken 

LOL at my local crazy postmaster, he's a crack up. Was standing there giggling to himself when he did it too hahaha


----------



## Judanero (3/2/15)

Chubbytaxman ESB 5%ABV





Cloudy, amber colour ESB that pours a nice ~1cm head that remained almost the entire glass.

Floral aroma, medium body, good carbonation, slight fruity taste, towards the bitter end of the esb spectrum but not unpleasant.

Enjoyed it with beef casserole, peas and a mashed potato/mashed sweet potato combo..


----------



## Judanero (3/2/15)

Rob V American Wheat




Light golden cloudy/hazy colour, pours and retains a nice head.

Floral, clovey nose, great carbonation, light, refreshing, crisp beer with a hint of floral flavour.

Cracking beer, maybe favourite beer so far!


----------



## Judanero (3/2/15)

SLC Morro Quaffers Quandry




Straw colour, crystal clear (pic doesn't do it justice at all), small but lingering head.

Fruity (passionfruit?) hoppy aroma, medium body, floral and piney flavours.

Really nice beer that leaves a great lingering taste.


----------



## Judanero (3/2/15)

Rob V Dark American wheat




Murky brown colour, small off white-not quite tan coloured head, slight ruby highlights when glass is held up to light.

This had a sweet, malt aroma with a hint of something floral, it had a creamy mouthfeel that was very reminiscent of Madpierre06's cream ale, and there was also a very slight roast taste- just a hint, that added a nice complexity to it.

Tasty beverage.


----------



## Judanero (3/2/15)

Chubbytaxman "Sporter" 6.3% ABV




Dark, ruby highlighted beer with a small poured head that dissipates quickly.

Malty/ sweet aroma, great carbonation and mouthfeel, malty- slightly sweet taste with roast and chocolate flavours that are subtle but add perfectly to the overall flavour.

My notes tell me this beer "Would own winter" :beerbang: and indeed I do remember thinking how well this would go in the colder winter months. 

Great beer.


----------



## Judanero (3/2/15)

Grainer Breakfast Stout




Jet black colour, like a black hole no light escapes it, brown creamy < 1/4" head that dissipates into a very small but persistent head.

Smells roasty, also detect a hint of coffee, nice silky/ cream mouthfeel, full bodied, and you not only taste the roast but get some molasses and choc flavours also (subtle but works well).

Great stout!


----------



## chubbytaxman (4/2/15)

Cheers for the reviews Judanero ....

The "Sporter" started out as a Stout ... but ended up more like a Porter ... Might be on to a new style of beverage here ... :super:

The ESB went down well with all that sampled it too, so nice to get some "experienced tastebuds" happening to see how the beers go that I make.

Glad you liked them both


----------



## slcmorro (4/2/15)

Thanks mate, glad you liked both my beers! Well chuffed


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (6/2/15)

Blonde Ale by keifer33.

Another beer done perfectly to style. Lovely balance, some malt, some (noble?) hop.
Clean and very refreshing. Much clearer than the photo would suggest (condensation on the glass).

keifer33 also sent two when only one was due...above and beyond the call of duty from both keifer33 and jyo. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (6/2/15)

Lime Cream Ale by seehuusen.

No photo as it looked the same as the (non-lime) Cream Ale by seehuusen reviewed earlier.

Same as the previous Cream Ale plus the lime zest. seehuusen suggested that the lime was fading but in my opinion it was just right.
Had this one straight off the bike after riding home from work and it was just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (7/2/15)

DSGA (Rye) by CapnK.

It's been in the fridge for a week I think but poured a bit murky. Dark golden colour, maybe a fraction undercarbed.
Superb aroma, and flavour. Bitterness just right and the rye added a beautiful spicy note. I've never brewed with rye before but I do plan to, all the more so after this beer. 

Yet another terrific beer.


----------



## keifer33 (7/2/15)

Glad you enjoyed it Kumatomo. The hop was Ahtanum.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (7/2/15)

keifer33 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Kumatomo. The hop was Ahtanum.


I did enjoy it, and still have another in the fridge (thanks again).
I've never used Ahtanum and I suspected noble hopping because the bitterness and flavour seemed so smooth.

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (13/2/15)

Motueka IPA by djar007.

djar007 was one of the first to send a beer but it was freshly bottled so was given some time to carb up before refrigeration.
This beer went down frighteningly well for something nudging 7% (fortunately there was only the one bottle).
It didn't have the massive hop aroma some IPA's do, but had a very strong malt backbone balanced well with hop flavour and bitterness, and a lovely finish.

I'd love the recipe.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (13/2/15)

Saison by potof4x.

Prior to this I'd tried 4 saisons in my life, three I'd made myself and one commercial, so I was keen to taste another interpretation.
It's darker than any of mine (darker than the picture looks), and poured with low carb (quite possibly my fault as I didn't ever ask if it needed time to carb in the bottle).
I'm really keen to know the yeast used, it had a real 'Belgian Ale' fruitiness whereas the ones I've done have been spicy and dry more than anything else (all using Belle Saison).
It had plenty of body for a saison, and I have no idea of the ABV but my impression was there was some kick. 

Great beer, recipe please.


----------



## potof4x (14/2/15)

Hello Ken. 

Very happy you got something out of this beer!

Yeast was Mangrove Jacks M27 Belgian, fermented over the hottest spell of summer here on the Sunshine Coast in my hot water cupboard! Pitched 2 packs at 29C and beer temps hovered around 33C but peaked at 39C. The result was good but I still get a hint of high alc, I wont go as hot next time.

Sorry for the flat bottle, must have botched the Counter Pressure filler, it should have been super carbonated.

Recipe is from "*Brewing Classic Styles*" with substitutions for what I had on hand. I use *BIABACUS *and have attached the file, but the recipe is

Raison D'Saison

OG 1.058, FG 1.004, ABV 7%

70% Barret Burston Pale Malt
14% Weyermann Munich I
5% Barret Burston Wheat Malt
1% Barret Burston Medium Crystal
10% Sugar (Boil)

90m mash 63C, 15m ramp to 78C mashout and pull bag.

1 tsp Bintani yeast nutrient (Mash)
1 tsp BrewBrite stirred slurry 0m (Boil)
Oxygen 2m @ 0.5L/m (Pitch)

For 23.5L Volume of Ambient Wort No Chill

25g US Northern Brewer 8% 60m
25g US Mt Hood 4% 45m after Flame out into cube

20g Mangrove Jacks M27 Belgian @ 30C

Thanks for the feedback

View attachment BIABacus PR1.3T - 271214 Saison.xls


----------



## Judanero (17/2/15)

Blinddog - Amber ale





(Sorry about picture quality, it was after work and any light is an invitation for the 2yr old to get up!)


Pours a small head, cloudy amber colour.

Nice floral/fruity aroma, low carbonation, thin body/bit watery, hops and malt are muted, slight cardboard taste- oxidised?


----------



## Judanero (17/2/15)

Beersuit - Cream Ale 4.8% ABV




Purs a nice head that stays ~ 1/4" thick, hazy light golden colour.

Pear-like esters, good carbonation, medium body, get almost wheat beer yeast character coming through with this one?


----------



## Judanero (17/2/15)

Luggy - Vic Secret single hopped Pale Ale 5.5% ABV





Golden colour, slight haze, small but persistent head.

Fruity-slight grapefruit aroma, medium bidy, good carbonation, nice hoppy ( without being excessive) pale ale.

Very easy drinking and has me looking forward to using those vic secret flowers in the freezer!


----------



## Judanero (17/2/15)

Blinddog - ESB




Deep amber colour- crystal clear clarity, pours a thick off-white head that reduced to 1/2" thick and remained the entire pint.

Malty/sweet aroma, hint of pine/ floral aroma, full bodied, great carbonation.


Ridiculous beer. Malt and hops are balanced beautifully, absolutely delicious.


Would love the recipe!! One of the stand out beers without a doubt.


----------



## Judanero (17/2/15)

Blinddog - Summer wheat




Pours nice pale golden colour, nice clarity, nice 1/2" thick head.

Fruity-passionfruit aroma, medium body, getting a hint of citrus flavour, definitely a summer quaffer, crisp and easy drinking.

Great beer.


----------



## Judanero (17/2/15)

Blinddog - Belgian Hefe




Hazey golden colour, small head, get banana aroma, medium body, taste the banana!

Banana bomb was the first impression I got with this beer, but was by no means unpleasant.



Also extra thanks to Blingdog, only owed two beers but sent FIVE!! Including an Old ale that will be conditioning for a few more months.

Much appreciated! :super:


----------



## Judanero (17/2/15)

Beersuit - Sex on the beach 2.2% ABV





Pour crystal clear golden colour, ~1/4" head, very slight floral aroma.

Light body, good carbonation, slight bitterness, reminiscent of an Amber ale.

Tasty beer, lots of flavour for a low abv beer, perfect for if you had to be designated driver at a BBQ.


----------



## Judanero (17/2/15)

HBHB - Russian Imperial Stout 13.1% ABV




No head, jet black, liquorice aroma.

Liquorice flavour, low carbonation, burnt caramel is subtle.

This is a big, intense beer... slight alcohol warmth but it is only very slight, once the beer warmed up a bit the flavours seemed a lot more well rounded and it really became quite a complex RIS. The marynka hops aren't something I'd usually consider playing with but complimented the malt on this one nicely.


----------



## Judanero (17/2/15)

Fatgodzilla - Smoked porter?





This one gushed as soon as I took the cap off-lost almost half the bottle onto the kitchen bench, pours a small head, cloudy chocolate brown colour.

Smokey aroma like burnt bacon, medium body, good carbonation, smokey after taste but it is subtle... almost more like smoked ham.

Shame about the gushing, as it's quite a nice beer.


----------



## Blind Dog (20/2/15)

Judanero said:


> Blinddog - Amber ale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might have stuffed up the transfer from keg to bottle as it doesn't display any of those faults poured from the keg. hopefully there's at least a bottle left in the keg that I can send as it really annoys me that you got a dud.


----------



## Judanero (20/2/15)

Blind Dog said:


> I might have stuffed up the transfer from keg to bottle as it doesn't display any of those faults poured from the keg. hopefully there's at least a bottle left in the keg that I can send as it really annoys me that you got a dud.


All good mate, you have been more than generous with your extra bottles already!!

Would not say no if you were to share the recipe for that ESB though


----------



## Judanero (2/3/15)

n87 - Golden Ale





Crystal clear golden colour that poured a nice dense head.

Hoppy/fruity aroma-lychee? Good mouthfeel, med boy, crisp hop flavour, nice and easy drinking beer.


----------



## Judanero (2/3/15)

n87 - Hop Hog clone





Another crystal clear golden coloured ale, faint floral aroma.

Nice crisp hop flavour, delicious beer that I would have liked to do a side by side with the original- I think it'd be pretty darn close!

Perfect Sunday arvo beer, would love the recipe.


----------



## Judanero (2/3/15)

Aaaand that is the last of my lotto beers (I still have an old ale from Blind dog that won't be sampled for a few months yet- so I will still add that to this thread when I do).

BIG thank you to all those that participated, there was some really great beers in there- if you could take the time to post the recipes in the recipe thread that would be awesome :chug:

Also a BIG thank you to qldkev for organising this all!! It's been a great experience and I highly recommend any body to get involved in any future ones.


Cheers :beer:


----------



## madpierre06 (2/3/15)

Judanero said:


> Aaaand that is the last of my lotto beers (I still have an old ale from Blind dog that won't be sampled for a few months yet- so I will still add that to this thread when I do).
> 
> BIG thank you to all those that participated, there was some really great beers in there- if you could take the time to post the recipes in the recipe thread that would be awesome :chug:
> 
> ...


Course you'd say that, you got a truck load of good beers out of this  J/K

I've appreciated the time you've taken to give the feedback you have mate, as it's given me a number of recipes I'm keen to try out myself when I can.....also waiting on a certain ESB recipe as well *grins

cheers mon :beerbang:


----------



## sp0rk (3/3/15)

Judanero said:


> Aaaand that is the last of my lotto beers (I still have an old ale from Blind dog that won't be sampled for a few months yet- so I will still add that to this thread when I do).
> 
> BIG thank you to all those that participated, there was some really great beers in there- if you could take the time to post the recipes in the recipe thread that would be awesome :chug:
> 
> ...


Did my baltic porter end up arriving?
Admittedly I know the carbonation was low and it may have been a little oxidised (I was lazy and bottled with a pluto gun...)


----------



## seehuusen (3/3/15)

It's been a pleasure reading all the reviews, big thanks to yourself and benken for posting up pictures of all your glassware filled with delicious looking brews 

MadPierre, that would have been a postal truck load of beer? LOL

Could someone please post the link for the recipe thread?


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (3/3/15)

sp0rk said:


> Did my baltic porter end up arriving?
> Admittedly I know the carbonation was low and it may have been a little oxidised (I was lazy and bottled with a pluto gun...)


I received a Baltic Porter from you sp0rk. It's safely in the fridge waiting the right moment for me to try it...probably this weekend.
I have one other from Topher/CapnK which I still need to taste, and then I'm done as well.


----------



## Ciderman (3/3/15)

Judanero said:


> Aaaand that is the last of my lotto beers (I still have an old ale from Blind dog that won't be sampled for a few months yet- so I will still add that to this thread when I do).
> 
> BIG thank you to all those that participated, there was some really great beers in there- if you could take the time to post the recipes in the recipe thread that would be awesome :chug:
> 
> ...


Well said. Particularly being new to brewing it's been a great experience to taste a variety of styles so early in the journey. Still gotta write up a couple more reviews and waiting on two more to arrive I think as well.

Thank you to all. When every beer has been received and tasted I will be posting my winner.


----------



## sp0rk (3/3/15)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> I received a Baltic Porter from you sp0rk. It's safely in the fridge waiting the right moment for me to try it...probably this weekend.
> I have one other from Topher/CapnK which I still need to taste, and then I'm done as well.


Awesome,
Let it warm up a little before serving and the malt really shines 
I've got 3 litres of it sitting on toasted american oak, can't wait to crack it open once the weather cools down a bit


----------



## Judanero (3/3/15)

sp0rk said:


> Did my baltic porter end up arriving?
> Admittedly I know the carbonation was low and it may have been a little oxidised (I was lazy and bottled with a pluto gun...)


Sorry mate I've just gone back through my tasting notes and it seems like I've forgotten to post the BP review. Will hopefully have the pic and post now.


----------



## Judanero (3/3/15)

seehuusen said:


> Could someone please post the link for the recipe thread?



http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/84812-christmas-lotto-2014-recipe-thread/


----------



## Judanero (3/3/15)

Spork - Baltic Porter 7.4%abv





Very dark brown- similar colour to coke, minimal head that disappears ~ 30 sec to nothing, sweet malty aroma, maybe subtle spice.

Low carbonation, full bodied, bit of a bitterness bite that compliments the roasty/biscuity malt, it's there but not not harsh.


Sorry to spork- this one slipped through the cracks (and it was after a Sporter and breakfast stout so mayybe I was a little forgetful! :lol: )


----------



## n87 (4/3/15)

Judanero said:


> n87 - Golden Ale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you enjoyed them.

1 question: how the fek did you get head on that Golden... it was under carbed and the most i can get at my place is a feint skin of bubbles :beer:


----------



## Judanero (4/3/15)

n87 said:


> 1 question: how the fek did you get head on that Golden... it was under carbed and the most i can get at my place is a feint skin of bubbles :beer:


As Charlie Bamforth ('the pope of foam') likes to advocate, I "poured it with vigor" :lol:


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (6/3/15)

In addition to his terrific saison (review somewhere earlier in the thread), potof4x also sent a bonus bottle of his Epic Pale Ale clone.
Via pm he suggested it was 'just ok', which probably biased my tasting a bit. I'd definitely say it was better than 'just ok', but it certainly wasn't as good as the saison.

It's a dark amber, almost brown. Large head but that could have been me drunkenly 'pouring with vigour' (thanks for the term Judanero).
It was a good beer, but there was an aftertaste that seemed a bit out of place. I can't exactly place it.

Anyway, it certainly wasn't a bad beer, and I still think I was influenced by the pre-warning, which actually strikes me as something I'd do myself.

Thanks again for the double delivery potof4x!
ps. I'm a biabacus user too, and have been working through a variety of recipes from BCS, so thanks very much for the saison file.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (6/3/15)

In a similar vein to potof4x, Topher was briefly the voice of doom with his beer. A couple of days after he posted it I got a warning that it was probably a bottle of DMS.
Fortunately for me it was a very, very nice beer, either that or I am incapable of detecting DMS.

A variant on DSGA using Perle malt and rye, dry hopped with Amarillo.

After Topher's warning I opened it with some trepidation but on pouring received a massive Amarillo aroma.
It has a bitter finish and the rye really came through as well.

Towards the end of the bottle I thought there may have been some slight 'fault' odour, but it was fleeting and maybe my imagination.

Great beer!


----------



## Blind Dog (8/3/15)

Judanero said:


> Blinddog - ESB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it. I've posted the recipe in the recipe thread. I've found it rewards a little patience (leave it post FG in the fermentor for a while to clean up; let it condition for 4 weeks plus in the bottle / keg before drinking).


----------

